# Pulling Away - Grinding Noise ???



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I get a noise from my 2009 GTR when pulling away from a standstill. If I let off the brake or accelerate very gently it sounds like metal dragging - not super loud but noticeable if no radio on.

As soon as I get going or prod the throttle it stops. Happens in reverse or auto or shifting manually.


Every gear change is seamless and fast. Just that bloody noise.

I've heard a clutch relearn may help but:

1. Will it help? gear changes are great otherwise.
2. Am I best visiting a main dealer if this is needed?

Or am I dealing with something else?

Thanks

Grant


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Where is the sound coming from, front, rear or centre


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

What he said ^^ where does it sound like it***8217;s coming from?


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Middle'ish 

Seems in tune with clutch engagement thus why I thought clutch relearn - i.e it does the noise as the clutch bites.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

gdgd said:


> Middle'ish
> 
> Seems in tune with clutch engagement thus why I thought clutch relearn - i.e it does the noise as the clutch bites.


This guy seems on the ball. Get in touch with your local Tuner and get them to take a quick look and run a clutch learn.


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks fellas

Am I doing it harm to drive like this? - assuming it is a learn that's needed?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

gdgd said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Am I doing it harm to drive like this? - assuming it is a learn that's needed?


If it's not slipping in gear under load and just squawks as it takes the drive up and some times on a 2nd to 3rd shift then normaly it will be ok but could do with a learn.

Best bet is to get the car to a good Indy so they can take an educated look at it because most NHPC's don't have the same level of experience with these cars and will charge a lot more to look at it.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 24, 2016)

The other option is to find some one local to you with an Ecutek cable that can run a learn for you or buy a cable so you can do it yourself. The reason I suggested an Indy is because clutch squawk is not normaly the first sign of it needing a learn so would be nice to have it checked.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

where in the country are you Grant? I'm sure someone with a cobb or ecutek could help and run a clutch learn. I have a mild clutch upgrade and get the noise when pulling away on a slight incline


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm just outside of Glasgow, Scotland - there isn't much support for these cars around here unfortunately.

If anyone has a magic cable I'd happily pay in beer.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Garage R?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Have you checked brake pads,they could be worn. When they get low the rivets on some types of pad stick through the material and cause a grinding noise.


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Garage R is all we have really and he is on holiday for 3 weeks :-(


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

barry P. said:


> Have you checked brake pads,they could be worn. When they get low the rivets on some types of pad stick through the material and cause a grinding noise.



Brake pads all good. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine grinds on moving away - ever since I had uprated clutch plates fitted by ACSpeedtech and Andy has assured me this is simply a side effect of the particular friction material they use.

It can be minimised with a clutch re-learn but is never disappears completely on mine.

David


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

My 2009 has done it for a few years now, not sure but I believe Ian said it is the numerous clutch plates sticking or slipping. You should notice if more if you roll forward slowly then stop and then reverse a bit sharply or vice verser, more like a screech. Mine will not do it again accelerating through the gears or if everything is nice and warm.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

gdgd said:


> Garage R is all we have really and he is on holiday for 3 weeks :-(


I work in Glasgow and can bring cable in to do a clutch relearn


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

motors said:


> I work in Glasgow and can bring cable in to do a clutch relearn


Thanks mate :thumbsup:

For whatever reason I can't accept private messages on here - can you please email me at [email protected] and let me know when would be best to meet you?

-Grant


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

motors said:


> I work in Glasgow and can bring cable in to do a clutch relearn


top man! :thumbsup:


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

gdgd said:


> Thanks mate :thumbsup:
> 
> For whatever reason I can't accept private messages on here - can you please email me at [email protected] and let me know when would be best to meet you?
> 
> -Grant


 i will email you later to arrange


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

motors said:


> I work in Glasgow and can bring cable in to do a clutch relearn



Thank you very much motors. A true gent who took the time today to help me sort this issue and wouldn't even let me pay him in beer currency. :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

To anyone else who finds this thread and is experiencing similar symptoms doing a clutch learn and backing off the touch point a little resolved it for me. MUCH better now.

Regards,
Grant


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

No probs great to see a youngster so keen about GTR's. Stay safe and get it modified.


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^ - I agree this guys a hero - helped me out loads of times what the family is all about


----------

